# my betta



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

ive had a betta for awhile now and i didnt know any different before now, but now that ive started keeping other fish he doesnt look so good to me...his fins are kinda stringy and crinkled, but no sign of fungus or infection..they're just kinda ..limp...i have him in a one gallon tank with no heater or anything..i was told he didnt need anything other than a bowl or something...no filter, heater, etc...i guess thats why you can keep them in a vase...anyways...wondering what yall think...

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bettas are always the victim for the "no filter" issues.
I'd say the least you can do is do daily water changes. Change about half of the 1 gallon to at least maintain clean water for the betta. Poor water quality makes them quite vulnerable to diseases even if others would say they are hardy.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i do do frequent water changes, and i also have an air pump/stone that i run in it...anything else?

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Varying the food menu isn't bad at all. As bettas are carnivorous, bloodworms are often relished greatly but it should not be used too often. Feeding bloodworms once a day should be ok combined with other foods. Shrimps are also good to add.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you use stones from another fish tank to put in the bottom of the betta's bowl, to seed the 'good bacteria'? It might be that "new tank" syndrome (poor water quality, the presence of ammonia etc.) that is making your betta ill. I feel I have given you poor advice if your betta is doing poorly  I am one of those people fortunate to have been able to keep very long lived bettas in smaller set-ups (not ridiculously small, though). They are active and their fins look gorgeous. Good luck to you.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Bettas are very common to be kept in jam jars and in chins they fight the males to the death, but anyway.

If you want your betta to enjoy life this is what you should do->

1) get a small rectangle tank 30x30x30 which is 27 liters or 6 gallons (imp)
2) add a layer of gravel, 2cm would be good. Black gravel will bring the colors of your betta out.
3) add a 25 watt heater and set the temp to 80oF or around 27-29oC
4) add a small filter. Sponge will be fine.
5) add a snail for company and as clean up.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

zeb_nz said:


> Bettas are very common to be kept in jam jars and in chins they fight the males to the death, but anyway.


Nobody here recommended mixing two male bettas in one place.









As for gravel, I don't think it would be very important even if it is to bring out much color. Bettas stay at the surface much of the time so gravel is useless anyway.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The betta that is in my 20gal H is at the bottom all the time, The only time he comes up is tp eat.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

well, i have had my betta for at least a year...and he has even gone days without being fed ( i am ashamed to admit) but i keep him in a simple one gallon tank with a few orange colored marbles and an airstone and he swims back and forth and up and down, but his fins are stringy and his colors are muted and i didnt know if there was anything i could do to make him look beautiful again...thanks!

bri


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you ever tried those color enhancing pellets they make for betta's.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

no, i will have to look into those...


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It seems to keep my betta's colors bright.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the problem may be deeper than just color fading, can you post pics of your fish? will you be able to do what I said above?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

um..no...i just bought the 10 gal tank i have and dont have the money to upgrade the 1-gallon...he has lived in it for some time now and seemed to be fine...anyways...i was hoping it could be somthing in the way of a food i could give him...


these two arent that good, but you can see his fins kinda..


















these are the better pics..

















bri


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

can he go in the 10 gal? he looks stressed. im going to get one for i bed side room, just a male and a small snail. But i think the tank is to small and it dosnt like it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

How in the world can you even tell if the fish is stressed? Are you just assuming................ :x :wink:


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

well, you tell me if he can go in the 10 gallon, i have 3 danios, one of them being long-finned, 2 male swordtails, and a male platy...if im not mistaken, this is a male betta and it would be detrimental at this point to put him into a community tank after he is accustomed to solitude, not to mention he would think that the other members with long fins were competition and most likely attack them...

bri


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

it looks to me like a violet betta: This color form is largely blue with violet undetoans. However , the pattering and intensity varies greatly, enabling individuals to be easily distinguished.

it looks strest to me because from a chart is shows these disease:

Neon Tetra disease - Neon tetras and related species - Loss of colors and white under the skin. Caused by a microsporan parasite. - Treatment not possible

but its not a tetra so it cannot be that.

Chlorine poisoning - all fish at risk
- fish appear pale and covered in mucus; some show redness on parts of the body. Often seamed stressed rubbing against rock work and swimming erratically - Immediately remove fish to a tank containing chlorine-free water.

it could be that.

Fin rot - all fish - Erosion of the edges of the fins, often with some reddening suggesting inflammation - Check and improve the water quality as necessary. 

This is why betta's should not be kept in small tanks, they need good water like any other fish involved in the hobby, this is not a personal attack but I feel that you should not have a betta in a 1 gal bowl.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

well, im sorry about that...being newer to the fish keeping hobby i was just mimicking what i saw others doing with their bettas...in fact, mine has more room than most...most people house them in small glass jars or vases...hardly as much room as a one gallon tank...as for the chlorine poisoning...that is quite possible as the pollutants in my water seem very high and i have never treated his tank other than recently...i have been adding stress coat/betta coat to it when i do a water change...but i usually change ALL of the water every month, and rinse off the rocks as well, i didnt know anything about bio filters before now, so now that i think about all the trouble i am having to go through for my tropicals, i can see why he might not be doing so well..i guess he deserves the same treatment they do...i was pretty naive last year when i got him and thought that all i would have to do was feed him...lol

bri


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my sister has had a betta for a year and his color has look "stressed" for 1 year. he lives in vase he gets water changes when sis remembers too and he great not and dead. I think it has to do something with the breed of it.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry if I was rude, but research is the key. Any chance that you could move him into the 10 gal with some peaceful mates like a BN or corys.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bri, I'd moved the betta in your 10 gallons tank instead. Looking at your sig, none of the fish can nip. Pls provide floating plants for him to take refuge. Elodea densa is ok.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

you will see its colors come back in a while if you do to.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Enough.

I'll try to clear out some of the facts.


zeb_nz said:


> Neon Tetra disease - Neon tetras and related species - Loss of colors and white under the skin. Caused by a microsporan parasite. - Treatment not possible
> 
> but its not a tetra so it cannot be that.


NTD is caused by Plistophora. The info isn't even enough.
Symptoms: white patches(color appears to be deleted), curved spine, restlessness at night while the others are inactive
This disease can infect other fishes like danios so tetras are not the only ones. Fortunately, cardinal tetras are immune to NTD.
NTD is spread via cannibalism so afflicted fish should be quarantined immediately. Even if you are not certain that it is NTD, it's best to quarantine the fish and check daily for symptoms. If confirmed as NTD, euthanize it immediately and clean the hospital tank thoroughly.

There is a false NTD which is often "columnaris". Columnaris is characterized by white mouth, white-edged scales and clamped fins. As I said, quarantine the afflicted fish to see if the fish is positively infected with NTD. 

For chlorine poisoning, it could be unless Bri is using dechlorinator to remove the chlorine.



zeb_nz said:


> sorry if I was rude, but research is the key. Any chance that you could move him into the 10 gal with some peaceful mates like a BN or corys.


A bristlenose shouldn't really be kept in a 10 gallons. They can reach 5-6 inches max.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

zeb_nz said:


> you will see its colors come back in a while if you do to.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> water seem very high and i have never treated his tank other than recently...i have been adding stress coat/betta coat to it when i do a water change...but i usually change ALL of the water every month, and rinse off the rocks as well, i didnt know anything about bio filters before now, so now that i think about all the trouble i am having to go through for my tropicals, i can see why he might not be doing so well..i guess he deserves the same treatment they do...i was pretty naive last year when i got him and thought that all i would have to do was feed him...lol
> 
> bri


Blue is this what you wanted?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

@ Bri: Bri, it may be possible that it's indeed chlorine poisoning. Best is you buy a dechlorinator and move the betta to the 10 gallons tank.
As for cleaning the decors, there's no need for you to clean them. But if you try to clean the, pls use the tankwater which you remove during water changes.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

if cant get a dechlorinator soon then you can let the water sit for 24 hours. ~joe~


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> if cant get a dechlorinator soon then you can let the water sit for 24 hours. ~joe~



im not to shore if that works, I was told 7 days in sunlight to remove chlorine? a BN would be happy in a 10 gal if its the only one on the tank floor. BN grow to around 10 cm, and if it gets to big then you could always take it back for a smaller one.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

zeb_nz said:


> im not to shore if that works, I was told 7 days in sunlight to remove chlorine? a BN would be happy in a 10 gal if its the only one on the tank floor. BN grow to around 10 cm, and if it gets to big then you could always take it back for a smaller one.


Chlorine is a gas so it should dissipate in 24 hours.
As for bristlenose, I don't recommend returning the fish to your lfs once you buy it. A fish should be given the best care once it reaches the new owner's hand.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

I think picking the fish is up to her zeb. srry but im not try to be mean.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

I means its up to the buyer what the get, but I recommend nothing that will grow over 10 cm in length.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yes it would be good if she put it in now the tank is to new and there probly not that much algea and wood for him.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

@ Blue: i dont want my other fish to be stressed either tho...you don't think he would attack my other fish?

bri


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

no we will not attack any other tank mates, if their is another male then their would be a whole different ball game.
when/if you take him across please introduce him slowly as it would kill him if you through him strait into the tank.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

nothing really color full in your tank do you have a breeder net? you can keep him in there. but only for a short while. ~joe~


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> @ Blue: i dont want my other fish to be stressed either tho...you don't think he would attack my other fish?


No, he won't. Bettas will attack only those with bright colorful fins particularly guppies.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> nothing really color full in your tank do you have a breeder net? you can keep him in there. but only for a short while. ~joe~


Breeders cause allot of stress to fish, they have no where to hide and are completely open. He will be fine, all of the other fish are way to fast for him even if he tries to have a go.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

@Blue: he wouldnt go for my swordtails? they are kinda bright...

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

zeb_nz said:


> when/if you take him across please introduce him slowly as it would kill him if you through him strait into the tank.


I doubt that would ever happen unless there is a huge difference of the water chemistry between two tanks.



girlofgod said:


> @Blue: he wouldnt go for my swordtails? they are kinda bright...


No, he won't attack them.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Blue said:


> zeb_nz said:
> 
> 
> > when/if you take him across please introduce him slowly as it would kill him if you through him strait into the tank.
> ...


I was worried about the temps
Do not worry about your swords they are way to fast for him, and he will be very happy with the new move. What you should do now is take 1/4 gal from the 10 gal and put it in the betta tank just so it can start to adjust to the new tank


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yes i know that  but if he did wich he probly would'nt . thats why i sad for a short while


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

well, he has survived having no heater, hardly any filtration, sparse water changes, small tank, minimal light, non-treated water, etc...so i'm sure he could survive a tank transfer...he seems to be pretty determined to live...=) poor fella...he will probably out live all of my other fish...lol

bri


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

ok then, but sudden temp swings are known to kill fish, and he could take all your other fish with him!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ya dont worrie about him bettas are hardy.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

sometimes it gives me a headache to read everyones different opinions...lol...but thanks guys!

=) bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

And I might consider closing this thread if the thread is becoming out of hand with bickerings.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Blue said:


> And I might consider closing this thread if the thread is becoming out of hand with bickerings.


no-one is fighting?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yup u should lock it case closed  :wink:


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm fine with that, i have weeded the info that i determined to be most appropriate. thanks!

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

zeb_nz said:


> no-one is fighting?


No one did but I'm closing this so as not to cause more troubles. We have had enough troubles already with different opinions.


----------

